# Fish Oil Vs Flax Seed Oil



## matisyahu (Dec 2, 2011)

Some questions:

1) What is better for anxiety, fish oil or flaxseed oil?
2) Are there any good supplements specifically for mental health other than the above ^ (i feel so stupid and air headed no matter how much sleep I get) -.-
3) Is taking 2000mg total EPA and & DHA (2 capsules) daily for a 16 year old too much? 

And finally can you all post any particular brands that you have had success with for any of the above.. thanks :b


----------

